
'Practice makes progress' is the name of the game - tapanjk
https://www.seattletimes.com/life/travel/practice-makes-progress-is-the-name-of-the-game-at-adult-skill-learning-programs-like-ladies-rock-camp/
======
tapanjk
> Programs like these break down mystique, fill gaps in experience and provide
> the relaxed, necessary assurance that failure is an option, and growth and
> bravery are more important than looking cool — a lesson that’s arguably just
> as applicable at 50 as it is at 5.

This is what caught my attention. We need more of this in every field.
Perhaps, that is already the case, but from what I can see, it looks like it
can get better.

